# Onkyo 706 vs 806 for price



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a modest Home theater running a Crown 602 amp and a pair of mackie 624MK1 and planning on getting 3 more Mackies soon. I think its time to upgrade my Receiver and I am trying to decide bettween the Onkyo 706B for $500 or the Onkyo 806 for $600. Which would be a better deal?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is very little difference between the two if your planning to use outboard amps. The 805 was a much better receiver but Onkyo skimped on the Power supply and amp section in the 806 so going with the 706 is by far the best bang for buck.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Look around for a 705 even a used one will be better than the 706. The 705 has all the features a man could want.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> Look around for a 705 even a used one will be better than the 706. The 705 has all the features a man could want.


How do you figure that the 705 is better than the 706? they are almost identical and the 706 has THX® Loudness Plus™, the new Faroudja DCDi Cinema™ and Audyssey dynamic eq. The OP is not using the amplification section that are identical.


----------



## Mightywetfoot (Dec 5, 2007)

I ended up going for the 806, not sure if it was the best deal for me but considering how long I tend to hang on the receivers I figured I go for it.


----------



## Ledzeppac (Sep 23, 2009)

What about a 506?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 506 is ok however if your looking for something that is "futureproof" you would be best off not going with anything that does not have pre-outs so the 706 or better would be a better choice.


----------

